# Anyone got MKV playing with no tearing in the video?



## Fleck (Feb 24, 2009)

I can't seem to find any reliable or useful info on how to play MKVs in Linux without getting tearing in the video.  Wondering if anyone here has found a fix.


----------



## blueskynis (Feb 24, 2009)

Have you tried MPLAYER or SMPLAYER? What distro do you use? What graphics card?


----------



## Fleck (Feb 24, 2009)

I went back to VLC and realized that it works well after all!


----------



## blueskynis (Feb 24, 2009)

If you are not satisfied with it then try smplayer, it's way simpler than vlc.


Cheers


----------



## Fleck (Feb 24, 2009)

blueskynis said:


> If you are not satisfied with it then try smplayer, it's way simpler than vlc.
> 
> 
> Cheers



I like VLC, I used it in Windows all the time before switching to Media Player Classic, the reason for the switch being that MPC lets you zoom in on video about 20pixels at a time, which is pretty useful for watching regular widescreen stuff since it usually has black bars at the top and bottom.  I wish I could find a player for Linux that allows me to do the same (VLC sort of does that, if you change the aspect ratio, but it takes away just a tiny bit more picture than zooming by hand does).


----------



## xfire (Feb 24, 2009)

If your watching anime use smplayer. Read my styled subs tutorial. Smplayer is better than vlc.


----------

